# Ryanair name change (again!)



## nick468 (29 Mar 2008)

Hi there,

I have booked to fly with Ryanair in May.

When I was booking, I had a rush of blood to the head and booked my flight name "NICK RABBITTS" as opposed to NICHOLAS as it is on my passport.

I am flying from Shannon to London Stansted.  When I was on a flight from Shannon last month, I asked one of the Ryanair people if I would be okay, and she said yes probably.

However, I am not sure......  I will be checking in online, so I probably wont even see Ryanair ticket desk people.

Do you think it is worth changing my name or should I just chance it?

My only concern is, if they pick up on it, I might not be able to board the flight b/c I will have missed the "4 hours prior to the flight" deadline.

What are people's views on the matter?  Are Ryanair likely to let me change my name gratis?

NICK


----------



## clonboy (30 Mar 2008)

do u really need to show a passport,, will another form of id be ok for flight sto the uk,, does all your other id show nicholas????


----------



## Bgirl (30 Mar 2008)

I flew with Ryanair recently and checked in online - all they did was scan my printout when I got to the gate and a cursory look at my passport - it looked like they were checking my photograph matched rather than anything else.


----------



## andrew1977 (31 Mar 2008)

clonboy said:


> do u really need to show a passport,, will another form of id be ok for flight sto the uk,, does all your other id show nicholas????


 

If you select online checkin, a passport is the only identification accepted.
A friend of mine turned up with just his driving license after doing online checkin and was not allowed on the flight.
I think now when you are completing your online checkin it does warn you that a Passport is the only acceptable form of id.


----------



## Guest127 (1 Apr 2008)

have used both long and short versions of my first name on ryanair flights without any problems


----------



## paterman (5 Nov 2008)

nick468 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tipping (6 Nov 2008)

Very simple. Ring them up and tell them that there's a typo on the name and they'll change it for you there and then and for free. 

Well at least that's what they did for me, i believe as long as it's an obvious type they won't charge you.. A little hard to find a number to ring them though..


----------



## paterman (7 Nov 2008)

I would like to thank you for your answer!I subcribed in this forum because I read "nick's" problem which was similar to mine. 

But now, I would like to discribe you and everyone my story.

Because i was in hurry,I read in the internet from many people the answer you gave me. Therefore, I decide to call them. Listen the funny, story!!

I called in Ireland and they told me that I should have call within 24hours. Nowhere is mentioned something like that!I called them 40 hours later. So the guy there told me that incase of a change he will charge me 150euros or I could do it via internet by paying 100 euros. I reply no thanks my ticket costs 50euros and I could book a new one. Then he advice me go there and try and you never know maybe you will fly!!   ??????

Then, I decided to call in the Netherlands. The guy there told me that to change my name it will cost me 100euros but his supervisor decided to chance my name for 10euros. Of course, thanks that guy and his supervisor. 

But could you pls explain me want kind of policy is that?They charge 100euros for a name. Just for a name!!Imagine what the customers can think about them when the ticket costs just 50euros.  
->Policy they charge whenever they want the amount of money they want.!!Some people free,some pay 100euros, some less....etc


Thanks again!


----------



## bond-007 (7 Nov 2008)

That is Ryanair for you.


----------



## minion (8 Nov 2008)

This has happened to me.  Dont ring.  You'll get on the flight ok.  They wont even notice.  If you ring they'll try to charge you and if you dont go for it they'll flag you.


----------

